# Archage fps > 20



## Rafa85 (17. August 2015)

Hi!

Spiele zurzeit Archage unter 20 fps... Habe vor kurzem Win 10 installiert, war aber mit Win 8.1 auch nicht recht viel besser.

 Graka ist eine Gtx 970 EVGA SSC verbaut. Auf der SSD ist auch immer mehr als 10gb frei und die Treiber müssten auch alle aktuell sein.

Hat jemand eine Idee woran das liegen könnte?

Thx R


----------



## Ersy90 (18. August 2015)

Immer mehr als 10gb frei, nice...
Die ssd freut sich mit ihren Schreibzyklen.

Wie kann man dir helfen ohne Infos?

Das Licht ist aus mein Bein tut weh...
Einstellungen? Andere Spiele? System? Temps? Woher sollen wir uns das raus ziehen


----------



## HisN (18. August 2015)

Du könntest mal beobachten, dann siehst Du es eventuell? Siehe Signatur.
Brauchen wir nicht raten oder Dir was aus der Nase ziehen.


----------



## Stueppi (18. August 2015)

Was haste für eine CPU? Meist sind MMORPGs CPU Limitiert und wenn du eine schwache hast (AMD z.B.) dann wird da dein Limit sein.


----------



## Rafa85 (18. August 2015)

Hallo!

Hmm dachte das kann eh jeder sehen, wen er auf mein Profil klickt sry..

Mainboard: Asus x99-S, Prozessor: i7 - 5820k, Ram: 16gb Gskill DDR4 , 2x Samsung SSD EVO 250gb, Win10 

Andere Spiele habe ich noch nicht installiert aber mit Win8.1 lief BF4 ohne Probleme mit um die 100 fps immer.


----------



## Stueppi (18. August 2015)

Die wenigsten klicken auf Profile und Signaturen kann man mit dem der Foren APP nicht lesen.
Zum einen klicke auf dieses "Beobachten" von HisN (auch wenn der das immer in seine Sätze einbauen muss und das irgendwie unpassend klingt, ist das doch sehr nützlich), zum anderen achte mal darauf ob deine CPU in Arch Age hoch taktet. Manche scheinen das Problem zu haben das die Intel 6/8 Kerner bei Singlethread Aufgaben aus dem Idle Takt nicht raus kommen.


----------



## Rafa85 (20. August 2015)

Hi!

Habe jetzt wieder Win 8.1 drauf und da läuft alles wie geschmiert...

Mfg


----------

